# Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot



## Bow (23. August 2006)

Moin 

Bin zwar kein Angler, suche aber ein "tragbares" Boot und glaube, daß Angler die meisten Erfahrungen mit den verschiedensten Booten haben und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Ich möchte das Boot vor allem mit einem 5 PS Außenborder benutzen. Auf Flüssen wie Weser und Aller, aber auch gerne ein bißchen auf Nord- und Ostsee, falls das mit diesen Booten möglich ist. Mehr als 30 Kg sollte das Boot, ohne Motor nicht wiegen. 

Zuerst hatte ich mich auf das Banana-Boot festgelegt, dann habe ich das Porta-Bote 10 entdeckt und plötzlich kommt mir das Banana-Boot, wie ein Kinder-Boot vor. Das Porta-Bote wirkt auf mich wesentlich ausgereifter, stabiler und hat nicht so einen Plastik-Look, wie das Banana. 5 PS scheinen aber auch für das Banana kein Problem zu sein.

Was mich an dem Porta-Bote ziemlich stört, ist der Preis. Unter 1770 EUR ist es neu nicht zu haben, während man das Banana bei eBay auch neu schon für 900 EUR bekommt. Mit Motor liege ich bei dem Porta schon fast bei 3000 EUR und da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich für 3000 EUR nicht ein Schlauchboot-Motor-Kombi mit besserem Preis/Leistungs-Verhätnis bekomme, bzw. für unter 3000 EUR eines, daß dem Porta ebenbürtig ist.

Das sind aber alles theoretische Überlegungen. Ich paddel zwar viel mit meinem Kajak auf verschiedenen Flüssen, habe aber ansonsten von Booten keine Ahnung. Wäre super, wenn ihr mir mit euren Erfahrungen mit diesen Booten bei meiner Entscheidung helfen könntet.


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

also die Banane ist gegen das Porta-Boot um längen schlechter ... weniger stabil, kein richtiges Heck für die Motorisierung (nur mit Zusatzhalterung) und auch nicht so hoch motorisierbar ....
boardie Pechi24 hatte son Teil lange im Einsatz, weiß nicht ob er es nun schon nverkauft hat wegen seiner Vergrößerung ... |kopfkrat
wie es im Vergleich zu nem guten Schlauchboot abschneidet weiß ich so leider nicht ....


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Ich habe gehört, dass die Banane nicht so gut mit Wellengang umgeht.


----------



## NorbertF (23. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Ich selbst habe ein Banana Boot, aber ohne Motor.
Für bissl rumrudern auf dem Altrhein oder am Vereinssee (12 ha) ist das mehr als ausreichend.
Ohne zusätzlichen Heckspiegel kann man nur 4 PS dranbasteln und selbst das würde ich nicht empfehlen. Mit Heckspiegel geht wohl auch mehr.
Stabil ist es auf jeden Fall, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, Platz für 2 Leute ist auch.
Mich stört eigentlich nichts an dem Boot, das einzig dumme ist: man kann nicht wirklich drinnen stehen, da das Material nachgibt und man dabei kein gutes Gefühl hat. Also nicht dass das was kaputtgeht, aber es ist einfach nicht wirklich möglich. Ist aber beim Porta genauso.
Ich würde wirklich sagen es kommt auf den EInsatzzweck / das zu befahrende Gewässer an. Nord- und Ostsee: hab schon von ein paar "Wahnsinnigen" gehört die damit auf See rumfahren, mir selbst gruselt bei dem Gedanken.


----------



## Volker2809 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Also ich hab mir Anfang des Jahres ein 10er Porta Bote gebraucht gekauft und war aber bisher nur ein einziges Mal damit im Wasser. Das Banana Boot hab ich mir vorher auch schon angesehen, aber hab mich dann doch für das Porta Bote entschieden. Motorisieren kannst du beide bis 5 PS, jedoch beim Porta ist ein stabiles Heck angebracht. Vom Gewicht her ist das Porta Bote gerade noch für eine Person tragbar und kann auch von einer Person aufs Autodach zum Transport gehoben werden. Der Zusammenbau funktioniert zu zweit wesentlich leichter, ist aber auch alleine in etwa 10 Minuten erfolgt. Ich habe mir noch einen Minn Kota 30 Elektromotor dazugekauft, hab den allerdings bis heute noch nicht testen können. 
Für die Nord- bzw. Ostsee wäre mir die Motorisierung zu gering und das Boot zu leicht. Wobei ich ein sehr sicheres Gefühl bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt auf einem großen See hatte. Die Bordwände sind beim Porta Boot sehr hoch. Im Boot zu stehen ist etwas schwierig, da der Boden nachgibt, was aber Gewöhnungssache sein dürfte. 

Kann Dir hier noch einen interessanten Link von der Yahoo Porta Group geben: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PortaBote/

Dort findest Du jede Menge Infos zum Porta Bote, Fotos und weiterführende Links. Allerdings alles in Englisch.


----------



## Gunni77 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hallo

Ich trage mich seit geraumer Zeit mit ähnlichen Gedanken und hoffe, sie im Spätherbst umsetzen zu können.

Das Porta ist echt brauchbar, aber leider sehr teuer. Ein gutes Schlauchboot ist nicht viel billiger, aber hat Nachteile. Zum einen eine gewisse Empfindlichkeit, ein sehr hohes Gewicht und die reale Aufbauzeit.

Ich hänge an einer anderen Lösung, und zwar einer GFK Schale. Die kann man zu zweit noch tragen und trotzdem ist sie ein "richtiges" Boot. Einziges Problem: Du brauchst einen kleinen Trailer und einen Stellplatz. Preislich ist diese Kombi locker für den Preis eines Porta zu bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Dennert (23. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hi 

Bei Allroundmarin gibt es richtig gute Schlauchboote. Und die Sets liegen weit unter 3000 Euro

http://www.allroundmarin.com/Produkte/Produkte.html

Kauf dir aber kein Set, da es billigere Motoren gibt. Ich hab mir ein AS Samba (ein absolut geiles Boot!) gekauft und den Motor im Fachhandel. Es gibt auch 5 PS Viertakter für unter 800,-

Auf der Nordsee würd ich damit aber nicht rumschippern. Aber auf den Flüssen kein Problem.


----------



## Bow (23. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Danke schon mal an alle, für eure Tipps. Mich bringt wirklich schon jeder Hinweis weiter.

@HD4ever: Das würde ja meinen (theoretischer) Eindruck bestätigen. Hast du beide Boote schon mal selber fahren können?

@Volker2809: Mich würde ja sehr interessieren, wo und für wieviel du das Porta-Bote gekauft hast. Gebraucht habe ich es noch nirgends gesehen. Allerdings scheint sich deine Begeisterung für das Porta ja eher in Grenzen zu halten, wenn du es in der Zeit erst einmal benutzt hast?! Die Yahoo-Group kannte ich schon, ist sehr interessant und ein Member dort hat eine super Homepage, mit vielen Modifikationen des Porta-bote 10 erstellt: http://www.cwbr22088.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Porta-Bote/ Ist leider zur Zeit down. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich zuviel Traffic auf der Seite verursacht habe 

@Gunni77: Vom Preis her wäre das eine gute Alternative, wäre mir aber wegen Trailer, Gewicht und Stellplatz zu unflexibel. Vor allem, weil ich immer auf einen zweiten Mann angewiesen wäre, aber ganz gerne auch mal alleine ein bißchen rumschippern will.

@Dennert: Ist schon Wahnsinn, daß man für die 3000 EUR schon ein Schlauchboot mit 10 PS bekommt. Allerdings sind 3000 EUR fast 6000 DM und die Summe hat sich eher theoretisch ergeben, weil das der Preis für das Porta mit 5 PS und ein bißchen Zubehör wäre.
Eigentlich bin ich noch nicht ganz bereit so viel auszugeben. Aber ich werde mich bei den Schlauchbooten noch weiter umsehen, da gibt es ja auch günstigere Alternativen. Nachteile scheinen mir vor allem bei dem höherem Gewicht, dem etwas aufwendigerem Aufbau und den Fahreigenschaften? zu liegen.

Das Porta-Bote ist in Deutschland auf jeden Fall viel zu teuer. In USA wird es, umgerechnet für knapp über 1000 EUR verkauft. Neu! Für den Preis hätte ich mich wohl schon entschieden...


----------



## Marco Klann (23. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

stand auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen Porta-Boot und einem Schlauchboot für die Weser. Meine Entscheidung ist auf das Porta Boot gefallen, wobei der Preis bei mir nicht das Hauptkriterium war, sondern der Transport und die Lagerung. Ein Portaboot spült man nach dem Einsatz ab und trocknet es mit einem Lappen ab und kann es dann zum Lagern trocken in den Keller legen, bei einem Schlauchboot ist es schon mehr arbeit, bzw. bis das Gummi trocken ist. Da ich das Boot auch in der kalten Jahreszeit einsetzen möchte ist es ein klarer Vorteil. Ein Schlauchboot sollte eigentlich auch im leicht aufgeblasenen Zustand gelagert werden und nicht komprimiert in der Packtasche. Was mir persönlich auch wieder zuviel Platz wegnehmen würde.  Wenn man etwas sucht such und Gedult hat, findet man auch gebrauchte Portaboote.
Zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich das Boot erst im September abholen werde. 

Gruss aus Bremen

Marco


----------



## Volker2809 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*



> @Volker2809: Mich würde ja sehr interessieren, wo und für wieviel du das Porta-Bote gekauft hast. Gebraucht habe ich es noch nirgends gesehen. Allerdings scheint sich deine Begeisterung für das Porta ja eher in Grenzen zu halten, wenn du es in der Zeit erst einmal benutzt hast?!


 
Also ich habe das Porta für 1.200,-- Euro gebraucht gekauft (1 Jahr alt und nur 1mal benutzt gewesen). Beim dem Preis waren bereits die zwei Slipräder, die Ruder und eine Segelausstattung mit dabei. Neupreis für das ganze Paket lag bei 2.700,-- Euro. Dann hab ich die Segelausstattung über ebay verkauft und 200,- Euro bekommen. Also hat mich das Porta Boot gerade mal 1.000,-- Euro gekostet. Hab aber auch einige Zeit lang im Internet die Bootsbörsen durchsucht. 

Das ich es erst einmal in diesem Jahr benutzen konnte liegt nicht daran, dass ich nicht begeistert wäre. Nein, im Gegenteil, ich bin von dem Porta Boot absolut fasziniert. Aber die Raubfischsaison beginnt hier an der Fränkischen Seenplatte erst im August und ab September möchte ich mein Boot dann doch mehr nutzen.


----------



## friggler (24. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@Bow
Schau dir doch mal Schlauchboote mit Airdeck-Boden an. Da keine Holz/Alu Bodenplatten dazukommen sind die sehr leicht bei kleinem Packmaß.
Die Yamaha und die Suzukis sind auch wg. des genialen Schlauchsystems absolut Top!
Weitere Vorteile: 
Sehr schnell auch mit kleinen AB's 
Meist höhere CE-Klasse.
Sollte man kentern schwimmen Sie trotzdem noch.

Faltboote haben den Vorteil resistenter gegen Beschädigung durch Schnitte und Stiche zu sein.

Damit es nicht zu einfach wird mit der Entscheidung ;-)...
es gibt auch noch Boote für den Autodach Transport in GFK oder Alu. Z.B. die Lorsby-Boote. Die bestehen aus mehreren, auch von einer Person zu transportierenden Einzelteilen, die meist mit Schwalbenschwanzverbindungen, schnell von einer Person zusammengebaut werden können.
Darin kann man auch problemlos stehen und die Boote haben minimalen Tiefgang.
Gibt es auch in einer "unsinkbar" Version. Ausserdem können die durch zusätzliche Mittelteile fast beliebug vergrössert werden...

Für Fahrten im Küstenbereich würde Ich immer etwas nehmen das unsinkbar ist und eine passende CE-Zertifizierung hat. Nur allein auf eine Schwimmweste möchte Ich mich nicht verlassen. Wenn Du bislang noch nicht an der Küste gefahren bist empfehle Ich dir das erstmal z.B. in der Eckernförder Bucht auszutesten. Da hast Du fast rundum ein Ufer das du erreichen kannst und bekommst trotzdem etwas Gefühl für die Kraft von Wind,Wellen und Strömung.

Für was auch immer Du dich letztendlich entscheidest...

...Viel Spass damit!
Andreas


----------



## Bow (24. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@Marco Klann: Das Boot vor dem Einpacken trocknen lassen zu müssen, kenne ich von meinem Falt-Kajak. Das kann sehr nervig sein, vor allem wenn es, wie heute, auch noch anfängt zu regnen :-(  Eigentlich wollte ich das Porta-Bote ja wegen der einfachen Handhabung haben und so einen Aufwand, wie bei meinem Kajak unbedingt vermeiden. Das habe ich bei der Suche nach günstigeren Alternativen irgendwie aus dem Blick verloren. Hast du das Porta-Bote neu gekauft? 

@Volker2809: Zu dem Schnäppchen kann ich dir nur gratulieren. 1200 EUR ist wirklich extrem günstig, für das Boot, mit dem Zubehör. Als ich mich vor ein  paar Tagen im Internet nach dem Porta-Bote umgeschaut hatte, bin ich auch auf deine Auktion vom April gestoßen, da dachte ich noch: "So ein Mist, für 200 EUR hätte ich die Segelanlage auch gerne gehabt. Hätte der die nicht ein paar Monate später anbieten können?" Jetzt hier ausgerechnet auf dich zu treffen, ist ein netter Zufall . Kannst du mir Tipps geben, wo man im Internet nach einem gebrauchten Porta-Bote suchen kann? Vielleicht Seiten, die man über Google nicht findet?

@friggler: Danke auch für deine Tipps. So verlockend die Vorteile von Schlauchbooten auch sind, bin ich jetzt doch zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß sie mir einfach nicht handlich genung und einfach genug zu handhaben sind. Die Lorsby-Boote hatte ich vorher noch nie gesehen. Die wären eine geniale Alternative zum Porta-Bote, wenn sie nicht so schwer und zusammengepackt nicht so sperrig wären. Wenn ich allerdings den Preis des Lorsby 350 A mit dem des Porta-Bote 10 vergleiche, dann frage ich mich wieder mal, warum das Porta so extrem teuer ist. Ich meine ein 60 KG Alu-Boot hat wahrscheinlich alleine vom Material her schon einen höheren Wert, als das Porta-Bote.


----------



## Volker2809 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*



> @Volker2809: Zu dem Schnäppchen kann ich dir nur gratulieren. 1200 EUR ist wirklich extrem günstig, für das Boot, mit dem Zubehör. Als ich mich vor ein paar Tagen im Internet nach dem Porta-Bote umgeschaut hatte, bin ich auch auf deine Auktion vom April gestoßen, da dachte ich noch: "So ein Mist, für 200 EUR hätte ich die Segelanlage auch gerne gehabt. Hätte der die nicht ein paar Monate später anbieten können?" Jetzt hier ausgerechnet auf dich zu treffen, ist ein netter Zufall . Kannst du mir Tipps geben, wo man im Internet nach einem gebrauchten Porta-Bote suchen kann? Vielleicht Seiten, die man über Google nicht findet?


 
Ja, die Welt ist klein. Das mit der Segelanlage war für den Käufer wirklich ein Schnäppchen. Das Teil kostet neu fast 900 Euro und war nur ein einziges Mal benutzt worden. Aber es gab nur ein einziges Gebot. Aber von der Segelanlage fürs Porta hat mir der Vorbesitzer massiv abgeraten. Bin zwar kein Segler, aber er meinte dass es sehr schwer zu steuern ist. War auch der Grund warum er das Boot nach der ersten Fahrt wieder verkaufen wollte. 
Wovon ich Dir aber auch abrate sind die Lorsby Boote. 
Wären mir viel zu niedrig von der Bordwand. Hatte auch so ein ähnliches gebraucht über ebay ersteigert. Damit hätte ich mich nicht auf einen See oder gar in einen Fluss gewagt. Das Porta Bote ist zwar teuerer, aber aus meiner Sicht die bessere Wahl. 

Ich hatte übrigens meines damals in der Bootsbörse gefunden. Hier mal der Link:
http://www.svgverlag.de/index.php?id=2


----------



## Bow (26. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Vielen Dank für den Link. Dann werde ich mich mal auf die Lauer nach einem Porta-Bote legen  Das mit dem Segel hört sich nicht gut an, vielleicht sollte ich das auch lieber lassen.   

EDIT: In der August-Ausgabe sind tatsächlich schon ein paar Portas dabei. Das macht wieder Hoffnung


----------



## stadtangler (26. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

hi,

ich rate dir auch auf jeden fall zum portabote. wir waren erst letzten samstag am see, da war auch einer mit schlauchboot. bis das aufgepumpt war, waren wir schon längst auf dem wasser. 
beim abbauen dasselbe, es geht einfach schnell. auseinanderklappen und rauf aufs dach. 
ich habe auch lange über ein gfk-boot nachgedacht, aber finde mal eines, dass aufs autodach passt und trotzdem platz für zwei personen bietet. und die lösung mit anhänger ist natürlich keine echte lösung, sondern ein anderes projekt. da brauchste ja auch wieder platz, um den trailer abzustellen, du brauchst eine anhängerkupplung....
wir haben unseres jetzt drei jahre, es wird hart rangenommen und zeigt keinerlei ermüdungserscheinungen. man kann es wirklich alleine benutzen, das ist kein theoretischer wert, sondern eine erfahrung. solange du keinen weiten weg zum wasser hast, bist du damit immer am schnellsten dabei.
ich weiss, der preis tut weh, aber es lohnt sich wirklich. ich würde aber auch versuchen, eines auf dem gebrauchtmarkt abzuschiessen. obwohl ich kaum glaube, dass da oft eines auftaucht. wer will so ein teils schliesslich loswerden. wir haben mittlerweile auch andere boote, aber das portabote bleibt unser liebling. 
es hat allerdings auch nachteile. bei wind und wellen ist es schlecht manövrierbar. auf dem bodden ist es kaum noch zu gebrauchen. wir benutzen es auf den seen hier in brandenburg, dafür ist es aber auch wirklich optimal geeignet.

gruss

jürgen


----------



## Bow (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Danke dir Stadtangler. Das bestärkt mich darin, daß das Porta-Bote, das richtig Boot für mich ist. Schlauchboot und Banana-Boot kommen für mich mittlerweile eigentlich nicht mehr in Frage. Der Neu-Preis des Porta tut wirklich weh. Für mich kommt deswegen auch nur ein gebrauchtes Boot in Frage. 1800 EUR wäre mir das Porta einfach nicht wert. 

Der Hersteller des Banana-Boot hat in letzter Zeit wieder ein paar mal seine Boote bei eBay ab 1 EUR eingestellt, die dann alle für 800-900 EUR weggegangen sind. Auf den "Sotfortkauf"-Booten für 1545 EUR bleibt er meistens sitzen. 800 EUR halte ich auch für einen angemesseneren Neu-Preis für ein Banana-Boot. Das Porta wäre mir neu nicht mehr als 1200 EUR wert.


----------



## Volker2809 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@Bow: Auch bei den Preisen für die Gebrauchtboote ist oft noch Verhandlungsspielraum. Bei meinem Boot stand ein Preis von 1.600,-- Euro in der Anzeige und lies sich dann wie gesagt auf 1.200,-- runterhandeln. Viel Glück bei der Suche!!


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

mit solchen Gedanken hab ich mich auch lange rumgeschlagen ...
mein erstes Boot war ein 3,5m Schlauchboot (Holzboden) mit 5 PS Motor.
nach 2 maliger Schlepperei und Aufbauerei am Wasser hatte ich die Faxen damit dann ziemlich schnell dicke ... |uhoh:
abgesehen davon das beim Transport des ganzen Zeugs mit Boot,Motot,Tank,Zubehör,Angelausrüstung mein VW Golf Kombie bis zum platzen gefüllt war und das somot urlaubstechnisch auch nicht die ideallösung war ....
hab mich dann auch wegen Bananaboot / Portaboot erkundigt,
ersteres gefiel mir nicht unbedingt wegen schwacher Mototisierung und letzteres nicht wegen dem Preis #d
also gings dann zu nem kleinen GFK Boot ( Autodachtransport geeignet ) ... eigendlich nicht sooo schlecht, aber trotz gerade mal was mit ca 35-40 Kg so gut wie unmöglich allein aufs Dach zu bugsieren ....
bin dann also bei nem kleinen wirklich feinen 3,1m Boot gelandet, welches auf nem kleinen Trailer stand und mit nem 5 PS Motor gings bestens vorran.
Vorteil - kein Platzprobleme im Auto , auch Urlaubstechnisch bestens weil man ins Boot noch diverse Sachen reinbekommen hatte...Nachteil ganz klar - der Trailer mit Boot muß ja irgendwo geparkt werden und slippen auch umständlicher aber auch noch sehr gut machbar mit nem leichten Boot 
Boot wurde dann gegen nen Terhi Micro Fun getauscht wegen etwas sicherer (höherer Freibord) für die Ostsee .... (Klasse Teil!)
nun hab ich ne kleine Orkney weil es mich immer mehr zur Ostsee zieht :m
also, allem in allem ne menge Überlegungen die da so alles mit einspielen ...
drück dir die Daumen das du das richtige für dich findest !


----------



## zanderandi (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

hallo.

Also ich habe auch gerade solche überlegungen,aber vom schlauchboot und banana-boot bin ich schnell abgekommen nachdem was mir viele hier gesagt haben.
Nun bin ich beim GFk boot gelandet und habe ein 2,50m und ein 4,30m boot im visier. das 2,50m wiegt 40kg und kann ich auf dem dachgepäckträger transportieren. ich benötige es nur für unsere binnenseen. 
Kann man denn in so einem kleinen boot gut im stehen spinnfischen oder wäre die 4,30m version besser geeignet?

Mfg andi|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

das ist ne gute Frage und bestimmt auch abhängig vom Rumpf/Bau des 2,5m Bootes ....
das größere ist bestimmt besser denke ich |kopfkrat
abgesehen auch davon abhängig was für ein Binnensee ...
auf großen Seen bist du mit sonem lütten Teil auch sehr schnell an der Einsatzgrenze angelangt ....


----------



## NorbertF (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Ich bin nach wie vor Topp zufrieden mit meinem Banana Boot, den Preis von knapp 1000 Euro wars auf jeden Fall wert, würde ich sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## zanderandi (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

naja,wie muss denn der Rumpf/Bau eines geeigneten bootes sein? es sind eigentlich beides so ganz normale ruderboote.


----------



## honeybee (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hmm Andi......
Wenn Du oft alleine los ziehst, reicht die 2,50m Version, denn die kannst Du noch alleine händlen und brauchst nicht unbedingt nen Trailer. Normaler PKW Anhänger tuts da auch.

Bei der 4,30m Version handelt es sich doch bestimmt um eine Anka. Die haben ein Gewicht von 80kg bis 120kg. (je nach Bauweise)
Da siehts alleine schon wieder schlecht aus.


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

sorry - irgendwie auch blöd ausgedrückt ... 
aber da gibt es ja soche Boote und auch solche ..
kleine Dingies und auch geklinkerte Ruderboote, wie breit ist das Teil und auch abhängig ob da einer mit 60 oder 95 Kg da drin sitzt bzw. steht ...
mein Boot welches ich zuerst hatte war mit mit 3,1m schnell zu klein weil ich aber auch grad zum Spinnfischen immer Kistenweise Kunstköder mitschleppen mußte :m
aber stehen ging einwandfrei ...


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

mal so als Rechenbeispiel ... obiges Boot für 250 EUR gekauft ...
alles im allem mit Boot + 3,5 PS Motor + Trailer *weit unter 1000 EUR *raus gekommen :m


----------



## zanderandi (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

ja es handelt sich um ne anka in 4,30m, aber hab auch noch ne andere anka gefunden von der ich mal den link durchgebe,da könnt ihr sie euch mal anschauen.so ein 2,50m wäre sicher vom handling viel besser aber sicher stehen??? für den preis würde ichs natürlich nicht kaufen...

anka 1: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00020537194&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

ähnliches boot:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...90023538644&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Bow (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@HD4ever: Hab mich mal nach deinem Boot umgeschaut. Das Orkney 440 macht einen richtig guten Eindruck. Ist relativ leicht und scheint auch schon mit 15 PS AB aureichend flott zu sein. Wenn ich den Platz hätte, wäre das auf jeden Fall ein Boot für mich. Ist aber auch kein billiges Vergnügen. Da kommen bestimmt einige Tausender für Boot, Motor und Trailer zusammen. Eigentlich sollte ich froh sein, daß ich keinen Platz für so ein Boot habe


----------



## honeybee (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Anka 1 ist aber nicht Anka 
Ist schon ne neuere. Hatten wir uns auch erst überlegt, finde aber diese bis unten durchgängige mittlere Sitzbank eher unpraktisch.

Hier wäre noch was kleineres...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=190022661796&fvi=1


----------



## honeybee (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Und hier ne original Anka http://cgi.ebay.de/Ruderboot-Anka-s...yZ132152QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zanderandi (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

mit der sitzbank das stört mich nicht so da ich ja hauptsächlich stehen will und da ist mir wichtig das es nicht so schaukelt.

woran liegt es denn das die boote so unterschiedlich stark motorisierbar sind? kann man das erhöhen?


----------



## Bow (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> @Bow: Auch bei den Preisen für die Gebrauchtboote ist oft noch Verhandlungsspielraum. Bei meinem Boot stand ein Preis von 1.600,-- Euro in der Anzeige und lies sich dann wie gesagt auf 1.200,-- runterhandeln. Viel Glück bei der Suche!!


Nicht schlecht. 400 EUR runterzuhandeln, ist bei dem Preis ganz schön heftig. Der Verkäufer scheint dann aber nicht sehr viele Interessenten für sein Boot gehabt zu haben. Wundert mich eigentlich, aber vielleicht ist das Porta-Boat bei uns einfach noch zu wenig bekannt.


----------



## Volker2809 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*



Bow schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. 400 EUR runterzuhandeln, ist bei dem Preis ganz schön heftig. Der Verkäufer scheint dann aber nicht sehr viele Interessenten für sein Boot gehabt zu haben. Wundert mich eigentlich, aber vielleicht ist das Porta-Boat bei uns einfach noch zu wenig bekannt.


 
Der Verkäufer hatte schon einige Zeit vergeblich versucht das Porta zu verkaufen. War allerdings heuer schon im Frühjahr als ich das Boot gekauft habe und im Winter ist es sicherlich schwer einen Käufer zu finden. 

Der Bekanntheitsgrad der Porta Bote dürfte aber die nächsten Jahren in Deutschland stetig zunehmen. Mittlerweile bietet ja auch Stollenwerk die Porta Bote an. 

http://www.fischparade.de/index.php/cat/c881_Faltboote.html/XTCsid/1862d432a7619dde5c61a44010e4abd8


Einen ausführlichen Bericht über das Porta Bote findet man übrigens auch in der Sonderausgabe "Bootsangeln" von Fisch & Fang.


----------



## zanderandi (28. August 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@HD4ever. jo,das boot würde mir auch gefallen und der preis von unter 1000€ komplett mit trailer und motor auch#6 .

weist du noch welcher typ das war?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@ Bow
Also so ganz erschliesst sich mir noch nicht, wofür Du's brauchst.

Ich hab das Banana selbst gehabt, Das Porta kenn ich von Kollegen, nen Lorsby 350 und 480A hatte ich ne weile und auch nen Schlauchboot. Ebenso nen GFK ein und zweiwandig und PE zweiwandig. Derzeit hab ich nen Alu.

Banana: Weit besser aufzubauen als ein Porta, aber dafür nicht so wirklich Motorgeeignet. mit nem kleinen Elektro gehts, aber mit nem 4 PS muss man schon aufpassen, dass es sich nicht quer zusammenfaltet. Mag sein, dass es leer gekentert schwimmt, mit Motor garantiert nicht mehr. Winddriftanfällig und sehr leicht. Sprich leichter Anker reicht meist, aber man kann es auch prima Kentern, wenn mans drauf anlegt. Ostsee maximal bei Bellybootwetter und vergiss die Nordsee, wenns nicht gerade als Beiboot für ne Segelyacht dienen soll.

Porta: Der Aufbau ist komplexer, dafür ist es weit besser Motorisierbar. Eingearbeitete Schwimmkörper halten es vermutlich auch mit Quirl gekentert oben. Weniger windanfällig als das banana ist es auch nicht , mit zuviel Power am Heck wirds fast genauso instabil wie das Banana und es hat auch dieselben vor und Nachteile wegen des Gewichts. Als Segelyachtbeiboot eher schlechter wegen des komplexeren Aufbaus. Ost und Nordseetauglichkeit würd ich sagen etwas besser als das Banana, aber nicht gravierend viel besser.
Für Banana und Porta braucht man beim Aufbau nen bisschen Kraft. Kinder und Frauen dürften das allein evtl. nicht hinkriegen.

Lorsby:
Sperrig, sehr  sehr langer Aufbau, Windanfällig, Man braucht weit schwerere Anker als beim Porta/Banana. Mit Ruder bei Wind die Hölle, mit Motor dafür recht Flott. Nord und Ostseetauglichkeit eher schlechter als das Porta, wegen des geringen Freiboards. Alleine unmöglich Auf und abzubauen und auch das ins/aufs Auto Packen geht nur zu zweit. Nett ist die Flexible Länge. Eher was für kleinere gewässer. Viel Platzangebot.

Schlauchboot:
Ost und Nordseetauglich auch bei schlechterem Wetter. Das sinkt auch Vollgeschlagen definitif niemals. Mehrkammersysteme sind fast unmöglich zu versenken und für den extremfall gibts auch noch Notflicken im Handel.
Sehr Windanfällig und eher schwer im Transport. Weit Pflegebedürftiger als die Vorgenannten. Mit ner Guten Pumpe ist der Aufbau aber auch nicht viel Langwieriger als beim Porta. Beim Rudern kein guter geradeauslauf, dafür normal richtig Fett motorisierbar. Achtung bei scharfen Steinen im Wasser. Haltbarkeit auch bei Guter Pflege nicht Ewig.

GFK:
ist eher schwer. Bei Scharfen Steinen fährt man schnell mal was kaputt beim anlanden. Zweiwandige ausgeschäumte systeme sind beinahe irreparabel, nicht ausgeschäumte bringen im vergleich zum einwandigen nicht unbedingt viel ausser dem Gewicht Einwandige sind nicht unsinkbar ohne auftriebskörper Leckgeschlagene unausgeschäumte aber auch nicht unbedingt.
Osmoseprobleme. Am Meer wohl mit das beste, im Süsswasser aber auch gut.
Weiteres Handling hängt von der Bootsform ab.

PE zweiwandig nicht ausgeschäumt:
Probleme mit UV-licht, relativ unkaputtbar im täglichen Gebrauch, aber wenn dann doch mal nen Loch drin ist, wird die Reparatur oft schwer. ist zwar verschweissbar, aber oft kommt man nur schlecht an die Stellen ran und das Material an anderer Stelle auch nicht mehr viel  besser. Auch nicht das leichteste.
Weiteres Handling hängt von der Bootsform ab.

Alu:
oft recht Leicht aber als Wasserlieger teils Korrosionsanfällig, zumindest im Verbund mit anderen Metallen. Kollisionen erzeugen meist nur eine Beule, man muss sich schon echt blöd anstellen für Löcher. Im schadensfall kann man es beliebig schweissen lassen.  
Weiteres Handling hängt von der Bootsform ab.

Ist also alles immer ein Kompromiss. Das Überboot für alle Fälle gibts nicht.
Wenn man mehr als Bellybootbereiche auf Nord und Ostsee befahren will, fallen die Faltboote und das Lorsby flach. Viel zu gefährlich. 
Ich würd mir mal die Schlauchboote im segelladen.de ansehen und Linder Aluboote. Die vereinen brauchbare Transportabilität, bezahlbare Kurse und rauhwassertauglichkeit noch am ehesten.
Mit Trailer steht ein weit grösseres Bootsangebot offen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bow (3. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Danke für die vielen Infos. Ich würde das Boot als "Spaß-Boot" benutzen. Es mit in den Urlaub nehmen, oder damit mehrtägige Camping-Bootstouren machen, oder einfach nur mal für ein paar Stunden damit rumschippern. Bevorzugt mit einem 5 PS AB. Rudern würde ich damit eher selten. 

Sehr wichtig ist mir geringes Gewicht und geringer Platz beim Lagern. Das Boot muß bei mir in den Keller passen und ohne viel Aufwand jederzeit einsatzbereit sein und auch für eine einzelen Person einfach zu handlen sein. Damit fallen für mich jegliche Festboote leider weg, auch wenn die sehr viele Vorteile gegenüber zerlegbaren Booten haben. 

Interessant finde ich, daß das Lorsby auch bei dir eher schlecht wegkommt. Für mich käme das zwar, wegen dem Gewicht und dem Packmaß gar nicht in Frage, aber rein optisch hat das auf mich einen sehr stabilen und eher sichereren Eindruck als das Porta-Bote gemacht. 

Über ein Schlauchboot habe ich lange nachgedacht. Die bessere Motorisierbarkeit, höhere Zuladung und bessere Tauglichkeit, für die Küste finde ich zwar klasse, aber das hohe Gewicht, der umständlichere Auf- und Abbau, der höhere Pflegeaufwand und die geringere Haltbarkeit sprechen für mich gegen ein Schlauchboot.

Was ist eigentlich beim Aufbau des Porta-Bote komplexer als beim Banana? Ich dachte bisher, daß da kein großer Unterschied wäre, außer, daß der Kraftaufwand beim Porta vielleicht etwas höher ist.

Ohne jemals in einem Porta-Bote gesessen zu haben, bleibt es für mich der theoretische Favorit. Es scheint insgesamt etwas besser zu sein als das Banana und sieht auch nicht so sehr nach "Badeboot" aus, wie das Banana. Der große Nachteil bleibt der Preis. Immerhin bin ich jetzt, durch die Tipps hier im Forum auf die "Boots-Börse" gekommen. Dort wird es wenigstens ab und zu mal gebraucht angeboten. Trotzdem scheint man seeeehr viel Geduld zu brauchen, um an ein gebrauchtes Porta zu kommen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Jo,
ab und an gibts auch gebrauchte auf den Gebrauchtmärkten von Cipro.de, carp.de und Cologne-Carp-connection.de weil derartige Boote gerade bei Karpfenanglern beliebt sind. 

Beim Porta ist das einsetzen der Bänke komplizierter und es besteht halt aus mehr Teilen.

Es gibt vom Banana noch nen ich meine Tschechischen Nachbau der teils so um 600€ zu haben ist und ein Alufaltboot, zu dem ich aber nichts sagen kann.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## minden (3. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

hy..ohne mir jetzt das bereits geschriebene alles durchzuackern,...

habe selber auch nen 12 porta betrieben wird es mit 6 bzw. 8ps aussenborder,...

falls du noch spezielle fragen hast, schreib mir einfach pn oder so....

viel erfolg bei der suche,...!


----------



## Volker2809 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Also ich hatte mein Porta am Samstag an der Fränkischen Seenplatte mal wieder im Einsatz. Der Aufbau hat 13 Minuten gedauert. Hab extra auf die Uhr gesehen. Beim ersten Zusammenbau vor einigen Monaten hat es noch länger gedauert, aber hab mir die Kniffe schon gemerkt. Die Sitzbänke einzubauen finde ich gar nicht mal so schwierig. Etwas fummelig ist die Holzwand hinten am Boot mit den Schrauben zu fixieren. Vielleicht gibt es da aber auch ein Alternative mit Stecksplinten.
Hatte diesmal auch den Elektromotor (Minkota 30) erstmalig im Einsatz. Funktioniert tadellos, allerdings hatte ich die Batteriekapazität etwas unterschätzt. So 3 Stunden auf Stufe 4 bis 5 und dann nimmt die Leistung deutlich ab und man kommt nur noch sehr langsam voran. Hab diesmal auch eine Zeit lang stehend im Boot geangelt.  Ist schon etwas schwammig, aber es funktioniert. Allerdings war es am Samstag sehr windstill. 
Also ich bin vom Porta Bote nach wie vor überzeugt und kann es weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Bow (5. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@Volker2809: 13 Minuten hört sich gut an, wenn ich bedenke, daß ich für mein Kajak mindestens eine halbe Stunde brauche. Ich finde die Idee von ein paar Leuten aus der Yahoo Group nicht schlecht, die sich zwischen den Sitzbänken, Lattenroste aus Holz gelegt haben, damit sie im Boot besser stehen können. Sollte ich jemals an ein günstiges Porta kommen, werde ich mir wahrscheinlich sowas ähnliches aus Alu-Riffelblech basteln. 

@minden: Mich würde interessieren, was dir am Porta nicht gefällt. Hast du z.B. den Eindruck, daß das Porta mit den Verbrennungsmotoren übermotorisiert ist? Das 12er wäre mir schon zu schwer und zu lang, kommst du damit auch alleine gut zurecht?


----------



## Volker2809 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@Bow: Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Porta. Hab sie am vergangenen Samstag an der Fränkischen Seenplatte aufgenommen. 

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/3203/porta2pj1.jpg

http://img112.*ih.us/img112/3526/portaoz3.jpg

http://img182.*ih.us/img182/628/porta3mo6.jpg


----------



## Bow (6. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Genial! Und sogar in Silber. Das wäre genau "mein" Boot. Du willst es nicht zufällig verkaufen, oder? hahaha 

Du hast ja schon ein paar Veränderungen vorgenommen. Den Sitz finde ich klasse und die Sitzbänke sind normalerweise auch nicht gepolstert, oder? Könnte mir vorstellen, daß es etwas länger, als 13 Minuten dauert, bis das Boot soweit aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Volker2809 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@Bow: Zur Zeit plane ich zumindest keinen Verkauf, obwohl es viel zu wenig zum Einsatz kam. Aber sollte ich es mir anders überlegen, bist Du der erste den ich es anbiete #6 . 

Den Sitz hab ich nachträglich gekauft und die Schnellhalterung mit Drehteller aus USA liefern lassen, denn die gab es hier in Deutschland nur zu überzogenen Preisen. Dann hab ich noch Schaumstoffauflagen als Sitzpolster mit doppelseitigem Klebeband angebracht. Kann man jederzeit wieder entfernen. An der Heckwand wurden Rutenhalterungen und Rutenablagen fixiert. Auch eine Klettvorrichtung für die Batterie hab ich fest angebaut. 

Du benötigst aber wirklich nicht länger als 13 - 15 Minuten mit dem Aufbau:
Boot auseinander klappen und mit Holzstange spreizen (1 Minute), dann die Sitze in die Halterungen einschieben und mit jeweils einem Stift pro Seite fixieren (max. 4 Minuten). Im Anschluss die Heckwand einbauen (noch mal 5 Minuten) und dann vorne das schwarze Plastikteil aufsetzen (1 Minute) und die Räder festmachen (1 Minute). Der Klapp-/Drehsitz wird einfach aufgesteckt und die Batterie einfach mit Klettband fixiert. Der Elektromotor angesteckt und festgezogen. Fertig!


----------



## Bow (8. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> @Bow: Zur Zeit plane ich zumindest keinen Verkauf, obwohl es viel zu wenig zum Einsatz kam. Aber sollte ich es mir anders überlegen, bist Du der erste den ich es anbiete #6 .


Super! Ich überlege mir dann schon mal, wie ich das Boot nach Bremen bekomme.  Das kriege ich aber hin! Bin ja auch der Meinung, daß du das Boot viel zu selten nutzt


----------



## Volker2809 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*



Bow schrieb:


> Super! Ich überlege mir dann schon mal, wie ich das Boot nach Bremen bekomme.  Das kriege ich aber hin! Bin ja auch der Meinung, daß du das Boot viel zu selten nutzt


 
|muahah: , ja komm, rede einfach noch ein bisschen auf mich ein!! Kannst übrigens noch einige Berichte unter cipro.de über das Porta lesen. Einfach in der Suche Porta eingeben.


----------



## nixfang (8. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@voller2809

da ich mich mit dem Kauf eines Portas trage und das gleiche Transportfahrzeug habe - wie schnell kan man mit so einem Boot auf dem Dach fahren ? Wie lang ist dein Porta-Boot ?


----------



## Volker2809 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Ich hab die 10er Größe. Ist 3,29 Meter lang. Du merkst das Boot auf dem Dach überhaupt nicht, da es sehr flach ist. Solltest Du auch ein Audi-Navigationssystem haben und die GPS-Antenne am Dach angebracht sein, dann musst Du evtl. noch Schaumstoffrollen auf den Dachträger aufstecken. Die Schaumstoffrollen gibt es in jedem Baumarkt bei den Rohrisolierungen. Kosten ca. 4,-- Euro pro Stück. Wenn Du die nicht benutzt, dann kann es Dir passieren, dass das Boot auf der Antenne aufliegt und den Lack zerkratzt. Auf dem obersten Bild kann man die Schaumstoffrollen auf meinem A4 sehen. 

Was die Höchstgeschwindigkeit angeht: Ich fahr grundsätzlich nie schneller als 160 bis 180 Km/h. Und bei dieser Geschwindigkeit macht das Porta auf dem Dach überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## nixfang (8. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Thx,
ja habe das Nav - plus drin  - mit kleinen " Flosse" auf den Dach
Das sind also Rohr - Isos vom Baumakrt - super.

Danke für die Tipps.|wavey:


----------



## Volker2809 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Ja, genau das gleiche Navi hab ich auch und die Flosse auf dem Dach. Hab meine Rohr-Isolierungen bei Hornbach gekauft. Da findest Du sie auf alle Fälle. Nimm am besten gleich die größten davon und schneide mit einem Teppichmesser einfach auf die richtige Länge zu.


----------



## leipziger21 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hallo

Na da will ich diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen  
Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung eines Bootskaufes und wollte mir erst ein Gfk-Boot mit Trailer kaufen jedoch gibt es bei mir in der Umgebung nicht allzuviele Gewässer wo das Bootsangeln erlaubt ist bzw man kommt nicht vernünftig ran (kaum Slipstellen). 
Jetzt stehe ich zwischen der Entscheidung Porta-Boot oder Lorsby Boot?Über das porta konnte ich schon etliches im www finden und meißt auch positives jedoch habe ich über die Lorsby Boote nur sperrliche Informationen gefunden und wenn waren diese eher Negativ.Was ist eure Meinung Porta oder Lorsby


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2007)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Moin!

Da Du nur aufs Süßwasser willst würde ich das Lorsby vorziehen.
Stabiler, mehr Platz und Kippstabiler sind die Vorteile.

Nachteil des Lorsbys ist natürlich das geniale Packmaß des Portas. Da kommt es nicht hinterher auch ist der Aufbau eines Lorbys ne echt Schraubarbeit. Also eher was fürs große Autodach oder nen normalen Anhänger oder Bootstrailer. 

*Ich *würde mich eher für das Lorsby entscheiden aber nur wenn die Möglichkeit
besteht es nicht andauernd wieder auseinander bauen zu müssen.


----------



## leipziger21 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

@  Torsk_NI danke erstmal für deine antwort
also wenn dann würde ich günstig an ein 12 porta kommen da ist ja etwas über 3,80 und das lorsby dagegen ja nur 3,50.ich hatte nur bisjetzt nicht viel positives im www über lorsby boote gefunden wenn war es eher negativ zb solln die dichtungen nicht das ware sein an den booten,der aufbau für eine einzelne person soll fast unmöglich sein,ziemlich windanfällig,läßt sich schlecht rudern .... das sind punkte die mich mich mehr zum porta bewegen.kenne auch das porta live vom wasser da ich es schon mehrere mal beim boardie volker2809 gesehen habe. im aufgebauten zustand wollte ich das boot nicht unbedingt lassen bzw würde ich da auch problem bekommen da ich nur einen kleinen polo fahre


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2007)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Ja das stimmt. Die Problem mit den Dichtungen treten 
natürlich noch schneller bei ständigem Auf und Abbau auf.
Platz hast du meiner Ansicht nach trotzdem mehr auf dem Lorsby da es vorne relativ gerade ist und nicht viel
Länge "verschenkt".

Das wichtigeste Argument ist aber eher Dein RaketenPolo. 
Der mit nem 350Lorsby auf dem Dach... naja ich weiss nicht :q

Da wird das Porta oder halt ein Schlauchi doch eher erste Wahl sein. Sind bei Euch keine Motoren erlaubt?


----------



## leipziger21 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

nabend

so habe heute auch mein schätzchen abgeholt  :l 
es handelt sich um ein porta-boot typ 12 
 :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. April 2007)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Glückwunsch mein Lieber und immer ne 
Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel! :q


----------



## leipziger21 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

danke dir Torsk_NI

ps: schaut das porta mit dem raketenpolo nicht süß aus :q


----------



## netteruser (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hallo,
ist das Boot noch zu haben?

Grüße Markus


----------



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

ist bestimmt schon verkauft in den 3 Jahren befürchte ich ... |rolleyes


----------



## noob4ever (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

huhu, bin der neue^^, danke für die infos aus dem jahr 2006, hätte ich diese eher gehabt, wäre ich auch früher auf die idee gekommen son ding zu bauen, eigentlich steht mir jetzt nichts mehr im weg, plan hab ich und werkzeug auch (sogar ne fräse), nur das den eltern beizubringen wird schwer^^


----------



## uwe64schwarz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hallo Volker,
bin mittlerweile ebenfalls stolzer Porta Boot Besitzer.Kannst du mir die Daten vermitteln hinsichtlich des Drehsitzes?
Danke.
Uwe


----------



## TAT1980 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Oh Gott, wenn ich die Jahrgänge sehe,habe ich glatt zweifel, antworten zu erhalten 

dennoch,ich habe mich durch zig foren gelesen, da ich mir auch ein boot zulegen wollte.
preislich gesehen ist das porta schon sehr teuer, ich will die 2013er 12er reihe mit integriertem heckspiegel 2195€ ohne zubehör.
ein stolzer preis. und ich suche schon seit gut 2 monaten nach gebrauchten, allerdings, kann kaum jemand diese serie haben, da ja 2013.

jetzt meine frage,wenn ich mir die amerikanischen videos ansehe, ist das boot der absolute hammer. wenn ich aber in foren lese,das jemand die faltrohre aussen verstärkt mit selbstgebastelten gartenschläuchen, bekomme ich zweifel. der wabblige boden ist denke ich gewöhnungsbedürftig,.
ich musste wegen arbeit leider mein porta boot termin am samstag verschieben.
wie sind eure erfahrungen nach all den jahren?
hält das boot, was es verspricht?
ist ein 12er für 2 personen genug`?
darf ich ( wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe) mit einem maximal 5 ps motor und maximalem gewicht von 25 kilo ohne bootsführerschein auf berliner seen fahren? wollte nämlich gerne nen e motor dazu haben.

ich bitte euch um eure erfahrungen und tipps.
vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Das 10er Porta hat dünne und kleine Rohre über den Faltkanten. Das 12er hingegen dickere und stabile Rohre. Da muss nicht gebastelt werden. Das 12 ist für 2 Personen genug, das 10er zu klein. Am besten setzt sich der Vordermann mit dem Rücken nach vorne. So hat er mehr Platz und auch die Ruten des Steuermanns mit im Blick.

Es gibt Boote die halten seit Jahren was sie versprechen. Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen. Das Faltheck muss in Ordnung sein! Es dürfen keine Risse vorhanden sein, auch wenn diese noch so klein sind. Die wandern und vergößern sich und dann wirds undicht.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. August 2013)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

wollte jetzt nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen, aber wieso wird nicht auch mal "Instaboat" erwähnt? Es ist aus Alu gefertigt und hat einen geraden Boden, wenn ich es auf den Bildern richtig sehe. Auch die Sitze machen mir einen stabileren Eindruck. Fährt denn niemand dieses Boot?

Bin auch erst auf Porta-Boot gestoßen. Aber stört euch der gewölbte Boden nicht? Auch das Material macht einen schlabbrigen Eindruck.

Gruß


----------



## Pseudokrieger (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hallo zusammen
Also ich habe auch ein 10er Portaboot. Bei mir hat der erste Rumpf 6 Jahre gehalten. (Riß im Heckspiegel) Allerdings hat sich der Rumpf von anfang an nicht richtig zusammengefaltet. Beim Zusammenlegen hat sich das Material ganz hinten zweimal gefaltet (Rißbildung). Schwer zu erklären. 
Jedenfalls fahren andere Nutzer mit einem Rumpf 10-20 Jahre.
 Ich muß aber auch dazusagen das ich ein echter Poweruser bin. Das Boot wurde pro Jahr 40-50mal auf und abgebaut, sonst hätte es bestimmt auch länger gehalten. Ich habe dann für 600Euro Selbstbeteiligung einen Neuen Rumpf auf Garantie bekommen. 
Dieser neue Rumpf ist leicht steifer und schwerer. Außerdem sind die Rohre ringsum dicker. Laut meinen Recherge ist der Rumpf irgendwann 2011 / 2012 bei allen Portabooten um 0,5mm dicker geworden. Zusätzlich haben alle Boote dickere Rohre bekommen.

Ich jedenfalls bin total begeistert vom Portaboot. Mit welchem anderen Boot (außer Schlauchbooten) dabei kann man schon mit 180kmh über die Autobahn düsen. Mit dem 10er kann man auch locker zu zweit Spinnfischen. Allerdings muß man ein bischen auf den anderen aufpassen.
Besser ist da sicherlich ein 12er oder 14er. An den "wabbeligen Boden" gewöhnt man sich aber recht schnell und der stört dann bald nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Heimdall (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Porta-Bote vs. Banana-Boot vs. Schlauchboot*

Hi,

ich bin einen Tag mal ein Instaboot gefahren und konnte keinen Unterschied zum Porta feststellen, Der Alubooten ist verdammt Schwabbelig überall scharfe Kanten (Kollege hat sich die halbe Fingerkuppe beim tragen abgesennst) Ist halt ein Porta mit Alu aber genauso schwabblig.


Beste Boot mit kleinen Packmaß ist ein Lorsby, stabil, fester Booten und in der Größe anpassbar.


----------

